# Family holiday in Cornwall?



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

We're considering holidaying in Cornwall this year.  Obviously the pilchard museum is on the list. But having seen the BBC breakfast news this morning, I discovered that Newquay is not the vibe we're looking for.  I had, in my mind's eye, picturesque walks, quiet bar lunches, and interesting history.  Not so much the stag nights and hen parties.  Any recommendations?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> We're considering holidaying in Cornwall this year.  Obviously the pilchard museum is on the list. But having seen the BBC breakfast news this morning, I discovered that Newquay is not the vibe we're looking for.  I had, in my mind's eye, picturesque walks, quiet bar lunches, and interesting history.  Not so much the stag nights and hen parties.  Any recommendations?



sandy beaches / swimming / fishing ?

Newquay is wellll scary these days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> sandy beaches / swimming / fishing ?


Well, the first two for me.  My ten year old daughter wants to try the third.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 27, 2010)

One of my favourite places in Cornwall is Port Isaac on the north coast;

http://www.portisaac-online.co.uk/

However, other people who know the county would nominate other places, and they'd be right. Cornwall's got a lot of good places to visit.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Penzance is good. Nice walks both East & West. Reasonable bus & trains.
Nice Lido. Eden Project not too far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Finding fishing spots suitable for 10 year olds is always a challenge .. if you actually want to catch fish, you're generally talking about rocky outcrops and crashing waves - I actually caught a fish at Port Quinn on the North Coast - also lots of sandy beaches on the North coast - like Trebarwith strand and Bude .. though there's usually a lot of driving to get from where you're staying to the beach.

Treyarnon is a popular family place, but it will be fully booked by now ...


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, I love Mousehole which is a couple of miles west of Penzance (especially the harbour lights at Christmas).


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm forced to go on a "family surf holiday" with my dad every year.  And every year it's in the same caravan, in the same caravan park, at the same beach.

Which is fine if it's sunny and sucks if it's pissed with rain like it has the last two years in a row.

So I don't nominate treaynon bay any more.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

http://bookings.landmarktrust.org.uk/SearchResults/0/Coombe/64#1

haven't looked up the prices, (but they might be a bit  now)

Coombe is a hamlet owned by the Landmark trust, theres' a beach about 10 minutes walk away, there are 5 or 6 cottages in the hamlet. Bude is about a 20 minute drive away, which is an ok holiday resort kind of place, Morwentsow is up the hill , maybe a 5 min drive, it's a very steep hill. Been there twice, lovely part of the country


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2010)

West Cornwall contains everything you'll need


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://bookings.landmarktrust.org.uk/SearchResults/0/Coombe/64#1
> 
> haven't looked up the prices, (but they might be a bit  now)
> 
> Coombe is a hamlet owned by the Landmark trust, theres' a beach about 10 minutes walk away, there are 5 or 6 cottages in the hamlet. Bude is about a 20 minute drive away, which is an ok holiday resort kind of place, *Morwenstow is up the hill , maybe a 5 min drive, it's a very steep hill. Been there twice, lovely part of the country*



I went there once, very high cliffs and tremendous views down the coast towards Trevose Head. It gets a lot of visitors who are interested in religious history because Parson Robert Hawker (easily wiki'ed) used to be the rector at the church there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> West Cornwall contains everything you'll need



Too many red flags on the beaches though - and a steep climb down to the one I camped near - before I was blasted off it ...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Meltingpot said:


> I went there once, very high cliffs and tremendous views down the coast towards Trevose Head. It gets a lot of visitors who are interested in religious history because Parson Robert Hawker (easily wiki'ed) used to be the rector at the church there.



it's a lovely walking area, that Parson has a little stone hut in the cliffs, went there


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2010)

Sennon is nice.  And fairly close to a pile of other things to do if it rains.


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Too many red flags on the beaches though - and a steep climb down to the one I camped near - before I was blasted off it ...



Hardly  West Cornwall probably has more suitable beaches for people per square mile than any other part of cornwall


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Sennon is nice.  And fairly close to a pile of other things to do if it rains.



Sennen


----------



## nightowl (Apr 27, 2010)

go to my home town penzance or somewhere nearby. near mousehole, sennen, st ives, the lizard peninsula. a quick flight or boat away from the scillies


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks people.  I'll look into the Sennen place to begin with.


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks people.  I'll look into the Sennen place to begin with.



I live there. Drop us a line if you fancy a pint, won't you?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

NVP said:


> I live there. Drop us a line if you fancy a pint, won't you?


Wow.  Of course I will. 

btw, I've a vague idea that that deco hotel they use in Agatha Christie mysteries - the one that's sometimes an island, and has a trolley/ferry arrangement - is in Cornwall.  Where's that?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

West Cornwall is rather lovely, I have to agree (not that I'm biased of course).

I think the hotel you're wanting is actually in, *spits*, Devon.....try St Michaels Mount instead danny, it's great walking across the causeway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> try St Michaels Mount instead danny, it's great walking across the causeway.


Ah, yes, that's where they had the eclipse coverage from, isn't it?

(Sorry about the Devon thing.)


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Wow.  Of course I will.
> 
> btw, I've a vague idea that that deco hotel they use in Agatha Christie mysteries - the one that's sometimes an island, and has a trolley/ferry arrangement - is in Cornwall.  Where's that?



Burgh Island (Devon, Paulie's right). Here's an article about it;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island_Hotel


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

Meltingpot said:


> Burgh Island. Here's an article about it;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island_Hotel


That's the very chap!

I'm rubbish at English geography.  Is that a huge distance from West Cornwall by road, as a day trip, say?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

Takes a couple of hours to get from somewhere like Sennen to the Tamar by road. Better off trying to stop off en route there or back probably.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Takes a couple of hours to get from somewhere like Sennen to the Tamar by road. Better off trying to stop off en route there or back probably.


Righto.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

I was thinking of taking the missus there for lunch, as she has often remarked on it when it's been on telly.  Having checked their website, though, I think me and the kids will be watching her eat, while we drink tap water!


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm just up the road from Sennen. I don't want to meet for a beer or anything, just letting you know


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

I can just see the Missus' face.  "I'm off to meet someone else from Urban 75".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I was thinking of taking the missus there for lunch, as she has often remarked on it when it's been on telly.  Having checked their website, though, I think me and the kids will be watching her eat, while we drink tap water!


Cheapest room rate - £280 per night!!!! Per fecking night!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Cheapest room rate - £280 per night!!!! Per fecking night!!!!


Well, I thought the rooms would be out of the question.  But I thought lunch might be do-able.


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

Meltingpot said:


> Burgh Island (Devon, Paulie's right). Here's an article about it;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgh_Island_Hotel



I'm quite relieved that's nowhere near me. I was beginning to think my knowledge of the area was more than a little lacking.

Here's the best bit of advice I can give you about having a holiday in West Cornwall. DON'T GO TO LAND'S END.

Or if you must, park up at Porthcurno and walk along the cliffs but turn back before the theme park hell sucks you in.


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I can just see the Missus' face.  "I'm off to meet someone else from Urban 75".



I'm only joking anyway - you're more than welcome to pop round en famille for a cuppa


----------



## Geri (Apr 27, 2010)

I love Newquay but there is no way I would go there in the summer months.

Crantock is nice - just a few miles from Newquay, with a fantastic beach, or St Ives.

I think you will have a good time pretty much anywhere though really.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're coming all this way it would be rude not to say hello 

Yes, Marazion was eclipse central


----------



## Libertad (Apr 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> *North* Cornwall contains everything you'll need



Corrected for you.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

baws. north cornwall is full of media types with holiday homes. west cornwall is where its at


----------



## Libertad (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing wrong with "media types", I've got a paper round.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 28, 2010)

My brother (the vicar) had his first church job at Coverack. Which is a fairly nice little place, with decent beaches not too far away, all the Marconi stuff pretty much within walking distance, Truro within relatively easy reach, and fantastic ice cream on the sea front.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2010)

i found portcothan to be charming.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Corrected for you.



Ha! I think not. It's just Devon Lite


----------



## nightowl (Apr 28, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> My brother (the vicar) had his first church job at Coverack. Which is a fairly nice little place, with decent beaches not too far away, all the Marconi stuff pretty much within walking distance, Truro within relatively easy reach, and fantastic ice cream on the sea front.



Stayed at the youth hostel there. Some very nice walks around the coast including to the manacles rocks


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ha! I think not. It's just Devon Lite



Come up here and say that you janner.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Come up here and say that you janner.



*checks bus timetable*

If I leave now I can be there by Friday. Watch out!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2010)

If you do that you'll miss your birthday.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 28, 2010)

Cornwall has lots of nice bits. Not as pretty as Devon, but we have had some great holidays there.

Are you looking to be town or country based? Holiday cottage? Camping? Caravan? Hotel? Cycling?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i found portcothan to be charming.



Yeah, I quite like it there.  And it's got crazy golf


----------



## nightowl (Apr 28, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Cornwall has lots of nice bits. Not as pretty as Devon


----------



## nightowl (Apr 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm quite relieved that's nowhere near me. I was beginning to think my knowledge of the area was more than a little lacking.
> 
> Here's the best bit of advice I can give you about having a holiday in West Cornwall. DON'T GO TO LAND'S END.
> 
> Or if you must, park up at Porthcurno and walk along the cliffs but turn back before the theme park hell sucks you in.



The theme park is hideous but the view from the cliffs is spectacular


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, go to cape cornwall instead


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Cornwall has lots of nice bits. Not as pretty as Devon, but we have had some great holidays there.
> 
> Are you looking to be town or country based? Holiday cottage? Camping? Caravan? Hotel? Cycling?


Holiday cottage.  But near to somewhere that does breakfasts if we're feeling lazy.  We will also have dog girl with us.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> yeah, go to cape cornwall instead



it's nice down there. there's a fecking big barrow down there if you're interested in ancient sites.

and geevor is on the way there. best place to go if you want to do the mining heratage stuff. unless you have a fetish for steam engines, then do levant instead.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

Libertad said:


> If you do that you'll miss your birthday.



Some things just have to be done


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Holiday cottage.  But near to somewhere that does breakfasts if we're feeling lazy.  We will also have dog girl with us.



That might be a problem with a lot of beaches. It might be an idea to base your holiday round the dog first.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll nominate Portscatho, between St Mawes and Falmouth. There is a campsite, a pub AND a social club, it's likely you could find a little sailing and fishing as well as lounging around on the beach. Porthcurnick is a short walk away and that has to be the best beach ever for sandcastles and stuff - there's a little stream flowing down the beach, hours of fun. Truro and the Eden project are within easy driving distance, you can catch a ferry from St Mawes to Falmouth for a day out there, there's horseriding at Tregony and did I mention the pub?

Dogs allowed on Porthcurnick beach


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> That might be a problem with a lot of beaches. It might be an idea to base your holiday round the dog first.



there arent a lot of plces you can take a dog on a beach in the summer.

an option you might consider is a holiday cottage right next to the beach, so you can be on a good beach and leave her in the cottage and check on her regularly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> That might be a problem with a lot of beaches. It might be an idea to base your holiday round the dog first.


That won't be a problem, I am not a lying on the beach type of person.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That won't be a problem, I am not a lying on the beach type of person.



How about walking on the beach?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> How about walking on the beach?


Yeah, that's good.  But if we can walk in other places that aren't beaches, but dog people are allowed, then that's good.  If there's _only_ beaches, then it might be a problem.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 28, 2010)

At Easter we stayed at a really nice holiday cottage which allows dogs. In the countryside halfway between Bodmin and Wadebridge. It's not really walkable to anywhere though so most days you are out in the car. But saying that - it's well located to get to most places.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, that's good.  But if we can walk in other places that aren't beaches, but dog people are allowed, then that's good.  If there's _only_ beaches, then it might be a problem.



there's a lot of walks that aren't beaches. depends how far you want to go. there are books you can get that detail circular walks of varying distances, or if you can get a hand with transport or use the busses (idk if they take pooches) you can do stuff like devoran to portreath tramway walk


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool. 

I've got a holiday cottage brochure.  There are many cottages that allow canine chaps.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Cool.
> 
> I've got a holiday cottage brochure.  There are many cottages that allow canine chaps.



The interweb is best for holiday cottages. I reccommend doing Google searches for "[place] cottage" or some such. The best places often have their own little sites rather than using the big holiday cottage search engines.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

Idaho said:


> The interweb is best for holiday cottages. I reccommend doing Google searches for "[place] cottage" or some such. The best places often have their own little sites rather than using the big holiday cottage search engines.


Cheers.  I'll do that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

if you find yourself down st keverne way or on the lizard, this blokes detailed some lovely walks.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, that's good.  But if we can walk in other places that aren't beaches, but dog people are allowed, then that's good.  If there's _only_ beaches, then it might be a problem.



You do know that cornwall is something like 70 million % coastline don't you?


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

more to the coastline than beaches


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 28, 2010)

There are plenty of beaches where you can let your dog shit all year round. 
http://www.thecornishcoast.co.uk/DOGM.htm


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

toggle said:


> more to the coastline than beaches



He's a tourist. It's not wise to let them loose round cliff paths and the like due to their habit of falling off things.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> Hardly  West Cornwall probably has more suitable beaches for people per square mile than any other part of cornwall


In other words, it has more than East Cornwall.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

Maggot said:


> In other words, it has more than East Cornwall.



Or North Cornwall.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 28, 2010)

Cornwall can get busy in the summer. My favourite beaches are Lansallos beach and Great Lantic beach, both between Polperro and Fowey. You have to park and then walk a bit to get to them and most people can't be bothered so they're never crowded. The walk down to Lansallos beach is utterly beautiful!


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> He's a tourist. It's not wise to let them loose round cliff paths and the like due to their habit of falling off things.



there's always stuff like the old tramway near me. that isn't far if they fall off it.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

oh yeah.

anyone into any of the industrial stuff, i shall be working at the _national trust cornish mines and engines_ in pool over the summer. some days. 9the rest i get stuck in redruth probably)


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2010)

Maggot said:


> In other words, it has more than East Cornwall.





madzone said:


> Or North Cornwall.






Andrew Hertford said:


> Cornwall can get busy in the summer. My favourite beaches are Lansallos beach and Great Lantic beach, both between Polperro and Fowey. You have to park and then walk a bit to get to them and most people can't be bothered so they're never crowded. The walk down to Lansallos beach is utterly beautiful!



I've just recently finished remaking all the windows in Lansallos church after those little toerags burnt it down.
Lansallos beach is a gem.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 28, 2010)

Really? That's fantastic Libertad! I've been following the sad story of Lansallos church for a few years now, I saw it about a year ago and it was beginning to look very good inside. I don't know when I'll next be down there but I'll certainly have a close look at your windows. 

I never thought I'd be talking about Lansallos church on U75!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Really? That's fantastic Libertad! I've been following the sad story of Lansallos church for a few years now, I saw it about a year ago and it was beginning to look very good inside. I don't know when I'll next be down there but I'll certainly have a close look at your windows.
> 
> I never thought I'd be talking about Lansallos church on U75!



It's a small world Andrew, but I'd hate to have to paint it.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry Danny, bit of a thread digression here!

Here you go Andrew, Lansallos during the sandblast clean, what a feicing mess but all good now.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 28, 2010)

North Cornwall is my favourite. Bude to Tintagel coast.

Inland Cornwall is pleasant, but nothing special. Very slow rolling farmland with lots of windswept trees.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 28, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Sorry Danny, bit of a thread digression here!
> 
> Here you go Andrew, Lansallos during the sandblast clean, what a feicing mess but all good now.



Yes, what a contrast to a couple of years ago when the interior was all blackened and charred. I can't wait to get back.


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2010)

The South West Coast path's great for walking, danny. The bit from Porthcurno to Land's End is all dramatic cliffs and windswept beauty. Some of the best scenery in England, for me. Another fave bit of mine is from St Ives to Zennor. Incredible scenery and a very nice village pub at the end of it. Cornwall can be a bit shit if the weather's bad, though. All the good stuff happens outdoors.


----------



## madzone (Apr 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> The South West Coast path's great for walking, danny. The bit from Porthcurno to Land's End is all dramatic cliffs and windswept beauty. Some of the best scenery in England, for me. Another fave bit of mine is from St Ives to Zennor. Incredible scenery and a very nice village pub at the end of it. Cornwall can be a bit shit if the weather's bad, though. All the good stuff happens outdoors.



Also the cliff path from Carbis Bay to St Ives (though me and Ground Elder got a tiny bit  lost because of all the fucking new builds  ) . Or on the train if the weather is shit. It's got to be the most scenic bit of railway.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> A It's got to be the most scenic bit of railway.



Yes, it's fantastic.


----------



## oryx (Apr 28, 2010)

I really love St Agnes on the north coast - it's an old mining town with a beautiful beach, a few good pubs, an excellent small museum, and a good clifftop walk. 

http://www.st-agnes.com/


----------



## nightowl (Apr 29, 2010)

oryx said:


> I really love St Agnes on the north coast - it's an old mining town with a beautiful beach, a few good pubs, an excellent small museum, and a good clifftop walk.
> 
> http://www.st-agnes.com/



I remember many a childhood visit to the old model village there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

nightowl said:


> I remember many a childhood visit to the old model village there


Yes, I used to love the model village - has it gone now, haven't been to St Agnes for years?


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, got to get me back to Cornwall. Proper love Sennen which is just as well as my folks live there now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this now.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2010)

for a family holiday try perranporth. long sandy beach with a pub on it, lifeguarded (see seaside rescue - they dont miss much). places to eat in town and foor shops if you're self catering. easy to get anywhere in cornwall as only 10 minutes from the A30.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> places to eat in town and foor shops .


Three would be enough if they're good ones.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2010)

meant food shops - bakers, butchers and a co-op if you need it. i know of of a holiday let in perran which is runn through a copany called Powells

http://www.powells.co.uk/module/acms_cottage?refiner=1&groups[0]=1&start_date=0&groups[1]=6&duration=0&groups[2]=32&sleeps=0&_$ja=kw:hayle+holiday+cottages|cgn:Hayle+Holiday+Cottages|cgid:1309666926|tsid:2323|cnowells-+Cornwall+Areas|cid:37911396|lid:12159160446|mt:Broad|nw:search|crid:2967751956

its a bit pricey but its bang on the sand dunes with a cracking view out to sea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2010)

sorry just searched for it and it says no pets.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> for a family holiday try perranporth. long sandy beach with a pub on it, lifeguarded (see seaside rescue - they dont miss much). places to eat in town and food shops if you're self catering. easy to get anywhere in cornwall as only 10 minutes from the A30.



Agreed.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2010)

I've just dropped middle boy off for a party at Gwithian Sands. It's a small chalet park and I have to say the chalets looked lovely. I don't know what they say about dogs though.

http://www.gwithianchalets.co.uk/4436.html


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 30, 2010)

Dogs (£30 per dog, maximum two per chalet): Yes/No (please delete). Not allowed in July/August.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 30, 2010)

Pricey those. We got a four bed detatched cottage for £400 at easter.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Pricey those. We got a four bed detatched cottage for £400 at easter.



Where?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks people.  I'll look into the Sennen place to begin with.



Sennen is fantastic. I've been there recently and the 'new' beach cafe is pretty nice (Type - poncy beach cafe with nice food - I don't say this unkindly). I remember being at the old cafe, sitting having a cream tea, watching dolphins in the bay one time - lovely.

Driving? - if so, the North coast road is lovely and there are the old tin mines to see.

If you are driving and holidaying Saturday to Saturday consider varying this. The roads in and out of Cornwall are terrible in summer. Driving through the night might be better, or even break the journey up. It's a long, long way.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> I've just dropped middle boy off for a party at Gwithian Sands. It's a small chalet park and I have to say the chalets looked lovely. I don't know what they say about dogs though.
> 
> http://www.gwithianchalets.co.uk/4436.html



Is that near the pub, The Bucket of Blood?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> I've just dropped middle boy off for a party at Gwithian Sands. It's a small chalet park and I have to say the chalets looked lovely. I don't know what they say about dogs though.
> 
> http://www.gwithianchalets.co.uk/4436.html



 Wooden chalets.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> Is that near the pub, The Bucket of Blood?



Ish - a few miles away


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2010)

We stayed in a holiday park once that was right near it. It might have been this place:

http://www.tomsholidays.co.uk/html/accommodation.html


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

OK, we're booked for two weeks.  First week in Porthcurno; the second week in St Neot.  (Saturday to Saturday.  They wouldn't change).  26th June -> 10th July.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, we're booked for two weeks.  First week in Porthcurno; the second week in St Neot.  (Saturday to Saturday.  They wouldn't change).  26th June -> 10th July.



cool. I'll make sure your local burglar is aware of this info


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cool. I'll make sure your local burglar is aware of this info


Get her to take the hi fi; I could do with a new one.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Get her to take the hi fi; I could do with a new one.



shall I get them to clean up at all ?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> shall I get them to clean up at all ?


Ooh, could you?


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

are you driving down Danny? that's quite a drive from Scotland, how long do you reckon it'll take you?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you driving down Danny? that's quite a drive from Scotland, how long do you reckon it'll take you?


Yes, driving.  I reckon it'll take me 10 hours.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, driving.  I reckon it'll take me 10 hours.


 _are we there yet?_
.
.
.

_are we there yet?_
.
.
.
_are we there yet?_
.
.
.
_are we there yet?_
.
.
.
_are we there yet?_
.
.
.
just getting you some practice in for the journey down. hth


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, driving.  I reckon it'll take me 10 hours.



And the rest, at that time of year!

(Porthcurno's lovely :jealous: )


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

We'll probably stop at the In-Laws' in Staffs, to break the journey.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 18, 2010)

You'll need to arrange a time to wave at everyone.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> You'll need to arrange a time to wave at everyone.


  OK.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

What's the best service station on the M5?  Any as good as Tebay?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 18, 2010)

I always stop at Taunton Deane. From there it's between two and two and a half hours to Truro-ish. There is nowhere nice to stop on the A30 if you're going that way, unless it's hiding in the bushes as I go by


----------



## fractionMan (May 18, 2010)

10 hours?

*shudder*


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I always stop at Taunton Deane. From there it's between two and two and a half hours to Truro-ish. There is nowhere nice to stop on the A30 if you're going that way, unless it's hiding in the bushes as I go by


I thought I'd take the A30, yes.  Looking at the map, it seems the best bet.  (I'm still in the 1950s; I have no satnav).


----------



## Ground Elder (May 18, 2010)

A30 from Exeter and just keep going until you see the St.Buryan turn off.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> A30 from Exeter and just keep going until you see the St.Buryan turn off.


Seems straightforward enough.

Am I going to get lost, driving around?


----------



## Ground Elder (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Am I going to get lost, driving around?


Only if you ask a local for directions


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> Only if you ask a local for directions




"Do you know the way to Penzance?"
"Yes".

Is it like that?  ^


----------



## fractionMan (May 18, 2010)

It's like passing a sign that says "penzance - 4 miles" then passing another pointing in a different direction reading "penzance - 5 miles".


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It's like passing a sign that says "penzance - 4 miles" then passing another pointing in a different direction reading "penzance - 5 miles".


Like Ireland, then.  But with Penzance instead of Ballyshaggoats.


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

"Cornish miles" lol


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

Where will we get breakfast in Porthcurno?

This looks promising.


----------



## Idaho (May 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> "Do you know the way to Penzance?"
> "Yes".
> 
> Is it like that?  ^




More like:

"Do you know the way to Penzance?"
"If I was going to Penzance, I wouldn't start from here".


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

Also, if I might trouble you again, is the Eden Project worth visiting?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Also, if I might trouble you again, is the Eden Project worth visiting?


if you're coming all that way, i would imagine it would be worth a look. i haven't actually been there but my kids have a few times and they like it (although it may be a bit pricey and busy).

there are loads of lovely gardens down that way, lost gardens of heligan, trebah gardens, have a look at this site for more


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It's like passing a sign that says "penzance - 4 miles" then passing another pointing in a different direction reading "penzance - 5 miles".



it dosen't get any easier when you've lived here a while. it took me 5 attempts to find gwenapp

thing to remember is there are only about 3 main roads in cornwall, and if you drive in one direction long enough you will either find one of them or the coast.


----------



## Idaho (May 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Also, if I might trouble you again, is the Eden Project worth visiting?



Went for the first time the other day.

Yes it's worth visiting. Although you have to be into plants to enjoy it (obviously). There are no extreme water slides or man-eating tigers. I really liked the tropical biome.

Many say that the Lost Gardens are better.


----------



## fractionMan (May 20, 2010)

The isles of scilly are def worth visiting for a day trip.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> The isles of scilly are def worth visiting for a day trip.


Good tip, thanks.


----------



## fractionMan (May 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Good tip, thanks.



Look in the local papers, they've always got money off vouchers for the ferry.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Look in the local papers, they've always got money off vouchers for the ferry.



or ask madz what the plane is like


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Also, if I might trouble you again, is the Eden Project worth visiting?



I visited years ago, liked it, when I first saw it , it did look like the world on Logan's Run


----------



## flypanam (May 25, 2010)

Newquay? Bad vibe? why? Myself and some mates are thinking of heading to Cornwall for the bank holiday, we are thinking of camping and doing a little surfing, but if the vibe in Newquay is bad where else could we go?


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2010)

It's not bad.  I just go elsewhere.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Newquay? Bad vibe? why? Myself and some mates are thinking of heading to Cornwall for the bank holiday, we are thinking of camping and doing a little surfing, but if the vibe in Newquay is bad where else could we go?



It's not bad, it just gets a bit hectic at the height of the season with lads on stag nights and people puking in the streets and stuff.

You could try somewhere around Crantock - it's close to Newquay but not so crowded and has a lovely beach. This one looks quite nice:

http://www.treagofarm.co.uk/camping.html

Anywhere on the north coast would be good for surfing though I would have thought.


----------



## flypanam (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Geri!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 25, 2010)

Geri said:


> It's not bad, it just gets a bit hectic at the height of the season with lads on stag nights and people puking in the streets and stuff.
> 
> You could try somewhere around Crantock - it's close to Newquay but not so crowded and has a lovely beach. This one looks quite nice:
> 
> ...



Hello Geri - that is near where we have camped for the last 6 or 7 summers (well the first two weeks of the holidays at least). It's wonderful.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Newquay? Bad vibe? why? Myself and some mates are thinking of heading to Cornwall for the bank holiday, we are thinking of camping and doing a little surfing, but if the vibe in Newquay is bad where else could we go?


I didn't say "bad vibe", I said "not the vibe we're looking for".  If the vibe you're looking for is stag and hen parties puking up in the streets, you might think it a "good vibe".  Each to their own.


----------



## flypanam (May 25, 2010)

sorry danny it was the 2nd post after your thread starter, the one that said that Newquay was well scary these days.

And actually all i want is a quite little place to hang with some friends and relax and forget about London and work for a while


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

flypanam said:


> sorry danny it was the 2nd post after your thread starter, the one that said that Newquay was well scary these days.
> 
> And actually all i want is a quite little place to hang with some friends and relax and forget about London and work for a while


Me too.  (Well, family in my case).  I'm looking forward to it.  

When are you thinking of going?


----------



## flypanam (May 25, 2010)

We are heading down on Friday and staying till Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

flypanam said:


> We are heading down on Friday and staying till Monday. Can't wait!


Cool.  Weather looks fair for the weekend.  Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn't say "bad vibe", I said "not the vibe we're looking for".  If the vibe you're looking for is stag and hen parties puking up in the streets,


fantastic if your thing is watching pissed up 15 year olds.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> fantastic if your thing is watching pissed up 15 year olds.


Yes, well, it's not my thing, but I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, well, it's not my thing, but I can't speak for everyone.



not mine either. 

i'd rather like st ives for a holiday.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

toggle said:


> i'd rather like st ives for a holiday.


Should we check out St Ives while we're down there?  It looks about 1/2 an hour from Porthcurno on the map.


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2010)

i read this as "fascist holiday in cornwall" due to the next thread down being something about anti+fascist action on the main forum ...


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Should we check out St Ives while we're down there?  It looks about 1/2 an hour from Porthcurno on the map.



then they said there are quaint towns in cornwall, they had st ives in mind. loads of tiny roads, the harbour/seafront and 2 good beaches. it can get crowded though. 

use the park and ride. don't even think about trying to drive in over half term, life is too short for that.

don't bother with lands end. cape cornwall is better. 

if you like archaeology, there's a fair bit of interesting stuff round there. you do need an os map though. i get lost every time i try to find stuff

if you want mining heratage, do geevor.

if you like steam engines, do levant


----------



## Idaho (May 25, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> i read this as "fascist holiday in cornwall" due to the next thread down being something about anti+fascist action on the main forum ...



Danny is planning to put oversized union flags on all his sandcastles in defiance of the 25 Mebyan Kernow supporters in the county.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Danny is planning to put oversized union flags on all his sandcastles in defiance of the 25 Mebyan Kernow supporters in the county.


I am.  It's the gas chambers for them.

Cheers toggle.


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Newquay? Bad vibe? why? Myself and some mates are thinking of heading to Cornwall for the bank holiday, we are thinking of camping and doing a little surfing, but if the vibe in Newquay is bad where else could we go?




try perrnaporth. just 5 miles down the coast without the hen and stag weekend contingent and the waves are just as good. nice 3 mile long beach as well. camping in the village 10 mins walk from the beach. search budnic campsite on google. you'll need to call as they dont do internet bookings from 
memory.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2010)

contact details for Budnic campsite can be found here. 

http://www.ukcampsitesearch.co.uk/s...ranporth-camping-and-touring-park-budnick.php


----------



## flypanam (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> contact details for Budnic campsite can be found here.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsitesearch.co.uk/s...ranporth-camping-and-touring-park-budnick.php



Cheers


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> try perrnaporth. just 5 miles down the coast without the hen and stag weekend contingent and the waves are just as good. nice 3 mile long beach as well. camping in the village 10 mins walk from the beach. search budnic campsite on google. you'll need to call as they dont do internet bookings from
> memory.



The beach also has a a strange little tidal pool on it behind Chapel rock; there is a much wilder one down the coast at Porthowan. Go down to that one from the cliff top; it's a great path and an exhilarating cold plunge at the bottom.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## madzone (Jun 8, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Should we check out St Ives while we're down there?



No


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2010)

Stay with madzone.  She does a wicked sunday roast and her son can woo your daughters with white chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Stay with madzone.  She does a wicked sunday roast and her son can woo your daughters with white chocolate cheesecake.



and two great dynasties could unite !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> No


the fog on st ives beach made the bbc news website last week. boo fucking hoo.....


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the fog on st ives beach made the bbc news website last week. boo fucking hoo.....



Did it really?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> No


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


>



Honestly, it's shit. Full of fucking tourists.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2010)

Perranporth is lovely.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perranporth


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

I like Perranporth beach but I've always found the town to be a bit of a shithole


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Honestly, it's shit. Full of fucking tourists.



it's pretty though.

although i wouldn't go near the place at peak season


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> I like Perranporth beach but I've always found the town to be a bit of a shithole



its a tourist dormitory with a beach attached.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Honestly, it's shit. Full of fucking tourists.


Ah, right.  I thought you were steering me away from your direct vicinity.


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, right.  I thought you were steering me away from your direct vicinity.



That as well


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

toggle said:


> its a tourist dormitory with a beach attached.



That's a very good description


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> That as well


Look, I'm having a bad morning, what with the dreadful news and all, so can you go a bit easy on me today?


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Look, I'm having a bad morning, what with the dreadful news and all, so can you go a bit easy on me today?



What dreadful news?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> What dreadful news?


This.


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, there's plenty more vacuous, squeaky bimbos in the sea 

Mostly in Newquay.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

Huh!  I bet Konnie likes cultural holidays.


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Aww, there's plenty more vacuous, squeaky bimbos in the sea
> 
> Mostly in Newquay.



if you like em pissed.


----------



## madzone (Jun 9, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Huh!  I bet Konnie likes cultural holidays.



Yeah, I bet she does.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to have mates in Boscastle and visited loads. 
(seem to remember being barred from all the pubs but one, the Cobweb? )
It was totally idyllic and wonderful, if I remember rightly, but don't know if it's changed much since it had that big flood and then was the subject of a telly programme 

Probably still beautiful, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> I used to have mates in Boscastle and visited loads.
> (seem to remember being barred from all the pubs but one, the Cobweb? )
> It was totally idyllic and wonderful, if I remember rightly, but don't know if it's changed much since it had that big flood and then was the subject of a telly programme
> 
> Probably still beautiful, though.


We're thinking of going there to see the witchcraft museum.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Boscastle. I've stayed there a couple of times, before the flood.

There isn't that much there. But it's a pleasant jaunt.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

I visited boscastle a few months after the flood, looked nice, there was a woman in the temporary tourist information portacabin, who was boring a tourist with her 'flood' story


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 10, 2010)

The Lizard is a nice part of Cornwall, Kennack Sands is a cracking beach, proper old school seaside holiday type one.

But you might bump in to tobyjub


----------



## Geri (Jun 10, 2010)

We went past the Blue Anchor when we were there - it was so tempting to go in, but we didn't really have time.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2010)

If you do make the mistake of going to St.Ives in summer take the train from St.Erth. The most fun to be had in  St.Ives is watching tourists being shat on and robbed by gulls. 

If it is a clear day go up Trencrom , to admire the view and to tell your kids about giant Trecobben and how he used to share a hammer with Cormoran over on the Mount. Cormoran was eventually murdered by the so called valiant Cornishman Jack. Now we've got Lord St.Levan over the Mount, but Marazion Town Council have yet to call for his assassination.


----------



## madzone (Jun 11, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> If it is a clear day go up Trencrom ,



Jesus, they're tourists, they'll just fall off it


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 11, 2010)

You've spoilt my plan now


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

Geri said:


> We went past the Blue Anchor when we were there - it was so tempting to go in, but we didn't really have time.


What's at the Blue Anchor?

My holiday is this Saturday.  Can't wait.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What's at the Blue Anchor?
> 
> My holiday is this Saturday.  Can't wait.



is that Tobj**gs pub?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is that Tobj**gs pub?


As in drinks there or owns?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> As in drinks there or owns?



drinks there I think, maybe he owns it too, and talks 'happy slapping' to his boat happy regulars


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> drinks there I think, maybe he owns it too, and talks 'happy slapping' to his boat happy regulars


Where is this pub?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Where is this pub?



not sure, helston? heston?  there used to be a bus pic that longdog posted with the destination on it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What's at the Blue Anchor?
> 
> My holiday is this Saturday.  Can't wait.


It's the oldest brew pub in the country - the local ale is called Spingo and of late, has been very very tasty and good indeed. It has been taken over and the new owners have done a very good job in renovating the place without losing the essential character of the pub. There's a front bar, a back bar as well as some rooms off the side of the flag stone passage with a bar in the skittle alley out the back now iirc (we used to play in our punk band once upon a time down the skittle alley) and they do food sometimes as well i think.

Definitely worth a visit, but I would say that as I'm biased - my grandad's picture is one of those decorating the bar area and my dad still frequents it sometimes (not as often cos he's been told to stop the boozing).

Hope you enjoy you hols danny, eat lots of pasties 

eta: Blue Anchor in Helston, at the bottom of Coinagehall Street,


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not sure, helston? heston?  there used to be a bus pic that longdog posted with the destination on it


Ah, Helston's a place.  Bodmin, I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I
> Hope you enjoy you hols danny, eat lots of pasties


Cheers.  Although I fear for my waistbands.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

have a great holiday danny, hoping the weather is great!


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2010)

Hope you have a lovely time danny. Pics!


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What's at the Blue Anchor?
> 
> My holiday is this Saturday.  Can't wait.



Why have you planned to come to Cornwall when I'm not here?


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why have you planned to come to Cornwall when I'm not here?





haven't you worked it out yet?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 22, 2010)

If you get to Penzance in time this Saturday is Mazey Day - http://www.golowan.org/


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> If you get to Penzance in time this Saturday is Mazey Day - http://www.golowan.org/



Don't inflict that on them 

Ha! There's a picture of me as Helga on the history page 

Awww - looking at 1999 made me sad


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> If you get to Penzance in time this Saturday is Mazey Day - http://www.golowan.org/





> Golowan must be the biggest and best festival this side of Glastonbury


That'd be the side of Glastonbury between Somerset and the Atlantic, with only Cornwall in it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why have you planned to come to Cornwall when I'm not here?


Oh, really?  Gutted.


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That'd be the side of Glastonbury between Somerset and the Atlantic, with only Cornwall in it?



It used to be fab and I wouldn't have dreamt of going to Glastonbury. Needless to say it's gone down hill since I left.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Don't inflict that on them
> 
> Ha! There's a picture of me as Helga on the history page
> 
> Awww - looking at 1999 made me sad



You don't look any different


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 22, 2010)

Have fun, danny. 

I'm sure it will be fine and madz won't have booby trapped the place in revenge for you going while she's not there.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm in cornwall in 2 or 4 weeks, can't remember when my kids have said that it's alright to come down.

but the land of pasties, chips and ale awaits


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ha! There's a picture of me as Helga on the history page


This is how I will think of you now.


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

trashpony said:


> You don't look any different



Apart from the winged helmet and the plaits....


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> This is how I will think of you now.



No fapping


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> No fapping


Scout's honour.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

oh my days.

enough already.....


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Apart from the winged helmet and the plaits....



Weren't you wearing that last time I saw you?


----------



## madzone (Jun 22, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Weren't you wearing that last time I saw you?



Oh, actually, now you come to mention it..


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That'd be the side of Glastonbury between Somerset and the Atlantic, with only Cornwall in it?



you will fit in here fine if you don't believe in the existence of devon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

where the fuck is devon then???


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> where the fuck is devon then???



that's the spirit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

bloody grockles, never mind the emmets.....


----------



## toggle (Jun 23, 2010)

whereabouts are you visiting then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 23, 2010)

toggle said:


> whereabouts are you visiting then?


Staying the first week in Porthcurno, the second in St Neot.  Visiting whatever is cool.  

Coastal walks, pub lunches, dog-friendly beaches, quirky museums, and eating clotted cream.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Bye!


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Have fun !


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 24, 2010)

N.B. When you get to Exeter you are not "nearly there"


----------



## toggle (Jun 24, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> N.B. When you get to Exeter you are not "nearly there"


----------



## cesare (Jun 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Bye!



 <--- gritted teeth. Jealousy is not an attractive trait.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 25, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> N.B. When you get to Exeter you are not "nearly there"



Exactly, took me two days to cycle to the Lizard from Exeter.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy Mazey Twattage.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

OK, who peeped their horn and waved to me and the teen outside Aunty May's pasty shop in Newlyn?  I don't know anyone in Cornwall; was it one of you lot?  (Great pasties there btw.  I recommend it).

Also, nobody told me there was no mobile phone reception anywhere.  The kids kept me updated at ten minute intervals: "still no reception". "Still no reception".  And, at Mousehole: "Quick! If you stand on the harbour wall, and stretch your arm out to sea you get one bar!"


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 12, 2010)

No moby? Good heavens, the suffering of our generation knows of no limit.


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, who peeped their horn and waved to me and the teen outside Aunty May's pasty shop in Newlyn?  I don't know anyone in Cornwall; was it one of you lot?  (Great pasties there btw.  I recommend it).



Not me, for the plain and simple reason that I haven't got a fucking clue what you look like


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2010)

It was probably my mum.  She just beeps randomly at the grockels


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2010)

We don't het grockels in Cornwall. They only get as far as Devon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> Not me, for the plain and simple reason that I haven't got a fucking clue what you look like


Audrey Hepburn with a goatee.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> No moby? Good heavens, the suffering of our generation knows of no limit.


 I know.  I told them to relax, enjoy the ambience.  But it was all "God, _anything_ could have happened!"  We got reception in Penzance, and the text alerts went into overdrive.  All the teen's mates: "Where r u?"  "r u OK?"

Plus the head teacher had been sacked.  So lots of speculation about that.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> We don't het grockels in Cornwall. They only get as far as Devon.



sorry.  emmits then.

You can tell I grew up in plymouth.


----------

